# Ag newspapers & magazines



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 17, 2008)

the wife had an idea about posting our ag newspaper's links. It is okay to do (I cleared it with Nifty and he thought it a great idea too!). I've tried to get the wife to start this post but, she won't so here goes.

Our Ag papers here are: 
1. Agri-view 
2. The Country Today


----------



## Thewife (Nov 17, 2008)

Our Ag paper

The Capital Press


Thewife sounds like a slacker, I think she needs locked up in a small quiet room for a week or so!
(please?)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 17, 2008)

thewife said:
			
		

> Thewife sounds like a slacker, I think she needs locked up in a small quiet room for a week or so!
> (please?)


After all the water in the house and DH's hunting stuff all over you may need that quiet room! I don't have one here though! Good luck finding one.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Nov 24, 2008)

The local farm Bible:  www.lancasterfarming.com   Has everything from recipes to machinery and all inbetween.
And of course, for the dairy :   www.hoards.com

I am very proud to say my daughter was a Hoard's Dairyman intern a few years back.  She'll never understand how thrilled I was at that, but  I've been reading Hoard's for 50 years.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 25, 2008)

i hear you there i gotta have my hoards dairymen.been reading it for 37yrs.your loacal ag paper is the countryworld.


----------



## Pure Country (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is ours:

http://agr.georgia.gov/02/doa/home/0,2473,38902732,00.html


----------



## Thewife (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, it's not a newspaper, it's a magazine, but I think it's cool!

Farm and Ranch Living 

It has alot of pictures and stories of farm life in general, past and present.

This months issue has a picture of a calf with a question mark on it's face?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, you really went digging! 

Magazines count too. I think I will go add them to the title!


----------



## Thewife (Jan 27, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Wow, you really went digging!
> 
> Magazines count too. I think I will go add them to the title!


Dad gets it, and sends them up to me when he's done with them!

I really like it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 27, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to find this thread.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 27, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Search" is my friend!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 24, 2009)

Some ag newspapers kickin' around here:

http://www.albertafarmexpress.ca/

http://www.grainews.ca/

http://www.canadiancattlemen.ca/ (it's a magazine, I know, but there's some darned good info in this publication)


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.countryfolks.com/ME2/Audiences/Default.asp?AudID=90DC82AE125D4E708CD1E3ED9DA80CA2


----------

